# OCZ Vertex 3 120GB vs Crucial M4 128GB



## lasa (Jan 18, 2012)

I do have a SATA 6Gbp/s compatible mobo by the way.

Which is the better option? Also, is there something I need to be aware of before entering the SSD segment?


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 20, 2012)

lasa said:


> I do have a SATA 6Gbp/s compatible mobo by the way.
> 
> Which is the better option? Also, is there something I need to be aware of before entering the SSD segment?



Due to past issues with OCZ's SSDs, I would go with the Crucial one you have listed.


----------



## radrok (Jan 20, 2012)

OCZ are Sandforce based and they are faster, though it's true that they had BSOD issues in the past but with the new firmware everything is fixed and you won't likely have any problem.
So if you want the faster drive go for the OCZ.
Crucial is having issues too recently, after long usages they need a firmware fix
http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/BSOD-Crucial-M4/td-p/79098


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 21, 2012)

No matter what SSD you buy you should upgrade the firmware, so I wouldn't sweat that. I'd get the M4. More usable storage space and despite the advertised numbers being higher on the sandforce drives you can see the M4 is in first place a lot of the time http://www.anandtech.com/bench/SSD/65


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 21, 2012)

radrok said:


> OCZ are Sandforce based and they are faster, though it's true that they had BSOD issues in the past but with the new firmware everything is fixed and you won't likely have any problem.
> So if you want the faster drive go for the OCZ.
> Crucial is having issues too recently, after long usages they need a firmware fix
> http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/BSOD-Crucial-M4/td-p/79098



Crucial has already issued a new firmware to fix this problem.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 21, 2012)

I have owned many SSDs, and the Crucial are the best for real world performance. Sandforce drives looks nice in ATTO, but couple uncompressable data with wear leveling and the crucial wins everytime. They are so good I bought 3 of them.


----------



## radrok (Jan 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Crucial has already issued a new firmware to fix this problem.



Yes, it's mentioned in the thread  and the fix is in the same section

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/M4-firmware-0309-is-now-available/td-p/80286


----------

